# Which DNS server is the best one

## supernerd

I am setting up a new dns server and am curious to find out what the gentoo community has to say about dns servers. 

In the past I have always used bind but i was suprised to see how many dns servers gentoo contains. The two that seem appealing to me are djbdns and powerdns (pdns ebuild). The thought of using a database instead of flat text files seems appealing to me as well. Does anyone have any experience with these servers. I seem to remember that you can use a plugin/patch and use mysql with bind as well.

The end goal for this server is the primary or secondary dns server for an isp, so easy updating is a plus and reliability is a must.

Any advice would be appreciated

----------

## tuxmin

Hi,

I'm running 4 instances of djbdns, two under Debian, two under hardened Gentoo, all running rock stable.

But I can't tell you anything about DB support, never tried.

Well, just my 2 cents to push my score a little  :Wink: 

----------

## 22decembre

I use  pdns and it's fine. appart from bind and flat files, yes, it is better ! Pdns doesn't need to be reloaded each time you add a host, and as you store info on ldap or mysql, you can format your server several time, you don't need to rebuild your entire domain (against bind with domains in /etc and hard to write).

To me, the problem with pdns is the interface.

I tried several, but it's not so good ! many of these are abandonware (no release since 2007 !) and buggy …

The only ones I know to be maintained are poweradmin and pdnsadmin. But both buggy too on my box (don't know why). You cun try them and say your thinking !

By the way, I am searching a human interface to pdns. If web, without auth would be good ( I would use apache own auth system).

----------

## Hwoarang

I personally use bind everywhere   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Tiberian

i'm also using bind everywhere, but patched with the sdb-ldap patch from http://bind9-ldap.bayour.com/

works fine with a little scripting.

Tiberian

----------

